# will a 2011 1.4 swap into a 2012 1.4



## ontariospoiler (Feb 26, 2019)

I have done about 20 engine swaps into Cruzes, but I have always followed the charts that recommends which years fits what. The 2011 and 2012, look to be the same engine but are not listed as compatable. What is it that makes these different. I have a 2012 that needs a new engine, and a 2011 low mile engine that I would like to put into it. any help or info is appreciated thanks


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

The only difference I can think of is the 2011 didn’t come with a manual transmission option. Maybe the 2011 - 2012 transmissions somehow don’t match up to the engine?


----------



## ontariospoiler (Feb 26, 2019)

Maqcro1 said:


> The only difference I can think of is the 2011 didn’t come with a manual transmission option. Maybe the 2011 - 2012 transmissions somehow don’t match up to the engine?


Sorry I should have included that both have an automatic transmission.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

ontariospoiler said:


> Sorry I should have included that both have an automatic transmission.


I figured you had both automatics. Still consider that the transmissions are different


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

The only thing I can think would be the LUJ vs LUV engine differences. I've seen posts here and there talking about the differences, but as far as I have seen, you can swap them out as long as you bring over the assorted computers if they are available.


----------

